# Con 2 trabajos, como se porta Hacienda?



## Carmed (22 Abr 2014)

Mi consulta es la siguiente:
Estoy trabajando actualmente en una empresa (jornada completa) en la que gano unos 1000 euros, había pensado hacerme autónomo para trabajar en mis horas y días libres en otra empresa porque vamos muy justos económicamente y hay posibilidad de hacerlo. Quería saber que sorpresa puedo esperarme en la declaración de la renta al tener ingresos de varios trabajos, porque ya me han comentado que me puede penalizar bastante y las horas disponibles para este segundo trabajo son limitadas claro, no vaya a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Como información adicional, no estoy pagando ninguna hipoteca ni nada a priori deducible en la declaración.

Muy agradecido por todo lo que me podáis comentar. Un saludo


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (30 Abr 2014)

Eso de que por tener dos trabajos Hacienda te penaliza es un bulo fruto de no comprender nuestro "maravilloso" sistema de IRPF (nótese la ironía).

Simplemente en los primeros tramos se paga menos IRPF y en los tramos más altos se paga más IRPF. Si tienes ingresos por dos vías, inicialmente se te retendrá como si cada trabajo fuera tu único trabajo, de modo que se te retendrá muy poco. Si sumas los dos trabajos (que es lo que ocurrirá en la declaración de la renta) se verá que ambos trabajos juntos suponen un nivel de rentas por el que habría que haber pagado más IRPF y por eso te tocará pagar a Hacienda lo que no has pagado antes.

Moraleja: es lo mismo ganar 15.000 euros en un trabajo y 20.000 euros en otro que ganar 35.000 € en un sólo trabajo. Al final, tras realizar la declaración de la renta habrá pagado el mismo IRPF. Lo que pasa es que si tienes un único trabajo de 35.000 € te habrán retenido seguramente lo que corresponde, y no deberás nada a Hacienda, mientras que si tienes uno de 15.000 € y otro de 20.000 € te habrán retenido en cada uno considerando que sólo ganabas 15.000 € en un caso y que sólo ganas 20.000 € en el otro caso, por lo que al final deberás dinero a Hacienda.


----------



## iPod teca (30 Abr 2014)

Te cuento según mis datos en 2005:

- soltero sin hijos
- sin hipoteca
- Trabajo por cuenta ajena: 18.000 brutos
- Autónomo en bar de copas: ingresos estimados 1000-1400 €/mes

IRPF: 1500/1800 euros aprox.

Piensa también la mordida de autónomos que te resta unos 3400 anuales.
Así pues 6000 van a ir directos a Montoro.

No se te olvide tampoco que el 19% de TU beneficio de cada factura se irá en retenciones.

Y un consejo. Si te despiden de tu empresa, cuando vayas a firmar el paro te llevarás una sorpresa, y es que no tienes derecho ya que estás dado de alta en autónomo. Irónicamente, si a la semana o al mes se te da mal y de das de baja de autónomo te quedas igualmente sin paro puesto que vienes de ser autónomo.

A todo esto se le llama "Ley de emprendedores" o "ayudas a emprendedores"

Suerte amigo.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (30 Abr 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Te cuento según mis datos en 2005:
> 
> - soltero sin hijos
> - sin hipoteca
> ...



Estás hablando de +30000 euros de ingresos y entonces te pasas al segundo tramo me parece a mí. Por cierto las retenciones son del 21% actualmente.

Cuanto más ganas más pagas.:rolleye:

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 15:09 ----------




Carmed dijo:


> Mi consulta es la siguiente:
> Estoy trabajando actualmente en una empresa (jornada completa) en la que gano unos 1000 euros, había pensado hacerme autónomo para trabajar en mis horas y días libres en otra empresa porque vamos muy justos económicamente y hay posibilidad de hacerlo. Quería saber que sorpresa puedo esperarme en la declaración de la renta al tener ingresos de varios trabajos, porque ya me han comentado que me puede penalizar bastante y las horas disponibles para este segundo trabajo son limitadas claro, no vaya a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Como información adicional, no estoy pagando ninguna hipoteca ni nada a priori deducible en la declaración.
> 
> Muy agradecido por todo lo que me podáis comentar. Un saludo



No hay sorpresas en la declaración de la renta, todo depende de lo que ganes al final.
En la declaración tendrás que poner tus ingresos por cuenta ajena y los rendimientos por el trabajo con terceros en el apartado de actividades económicas.

Tendrás que pagar el IVA y te podrás desgravar el IVA de todo lo que corresponda a tu actividad.

Si eres autónomo novel tu cuota durante 6 meses solo será de 50 o 60 euros e irá aumentando a partir del sexto mes a ciento y pico hasta llegar al mínimo de 261 euros actuales, que es lo que pago yo.

La cuota de autónomos se desgrava como gasto en el IRPF, además de todos los gastos derivados de la actividad por compras.

Yo he estado de autónomo desde hace dos años y durante un tiempo he estado por cuenta ajena y aunque no he tenido grandes ingresos en todas las declaraciones me ha tocado a devolver.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (30 Abr 2014)

Estarás obligado a declarar con casi toda seguridad aunque te salga a pagar.

En tu situación, ganando 1.000 mensuales son 12.000 anuales, si quitamos la reducción de rendimientos del trabajo y el mínimo personal te saldrá prácticamente todo o todo lo retenido a devolver, ahora habría que verlo (en la web de la aeat hay un simulador y puedes comprobarlo con datos reales (salarios, retenciones, etc.).

Y luego lo que te han comentado de los autónomos y todo eso. Si son unas horillas no creo que te compense.


----------

